
Meet Kyte: This Year's Twitter - jmorin007
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/3/kyte_this_year_s_twitter_
======
chaostheory
"In order to view the Kyte website, you will need the following:

1\. JavaScript enabled.

>>2\. If using Internet Explorer, ActiveX must be enabled<<

3\. Version 9.0.98 (or greater) of Flash"

that's a serious weakness if they want early adopters...

~~~
aston
Same requirements as YouTube, basically.

~~~
chaostheory
minus IE

~~~
aston
IE's not a requirement.

~~~
chaostheory
you're right again =)

I got by hit crappy javascript and my inability to click on 'try again'... I
should get back to actually working...

